# How about WNBA avatars?



## TitleIX (May 15, 2003)

I got no need for NBA ballers as my avatar.:sour:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Good call. Title IX indeed! 

Give me some Jennifer Azzi, Marie Ferdinand, Debbie Black, Tamike Catchings or Sue Bird avatars!

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I have been working on making that happen. Give me a little more time and remind me if you don't see them soon!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

No how about The Big three...well heck, how about the whole Comets team plus their logo sign.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I cant wait to see that. I'll be sure to change my avatar after you come out with them.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I added the WNBA team avatars early this morning... check them out. Two sets... one for members and full-size for SMs.

Email me any pictures you have and I'll make individual player avatars.


----------



## TitleIX (May 15, 2003)

*Thank you!!!!!*

Looking for those women player avatars now!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Thank you!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>TitleIX</b>!
> Looking for those women player avatars now!


Email the images to me.


----------

